# Jalousiezaun mit verstellbaren Lamellen aus Holz



## Joachim (12. Juni 2014)

Hallo,

wie bereits im Titel erwähnt, suchen wir nach kompletten Jalousiezaunelementen mit verstellbaren Lamellen aus Holz. Von der Stange wirds da wohl nix geben, da wir auf bestimmte Maße festgelegt sind.

Hat jemand ne Idee, wo man sowas bekommt oder wo man die Metall (Edelstahl) beschläge dafür her bekommt um sich die Teile selber zu bauen?

In etwa Maße:

3x ca: 1,52mx0,9m (BreitexHöhe)
1x ca. 1,62mx0,9m
1x ca. 2,55mx0,9m

Bin für alle Anregungen dankbar.


----------



## Wuzzel (12. Juni 2014)

Schwierig schwierig ... da gibts meines Wissens nix fertiges auf Maß am Markt, die Schwierigkeit ist das das ja sehr präzise passen muss, damit die Lamellen leichtgängig verstellbar sind. Holz im Aussenbereich ist ja bekanntlich nicht maßhaltig, und so ist es fast vorprogrammiert, das das klemmt.
Meine Eltern haben so etwas in den 60er Jahren vom Tischler für den Eingangsbereich fertigen lassen. Das war aber im Innennbereich und hat meines Wissens auch einige Anlaufprobleme gegeben. Ich würd über eine Konstruktion aus maßhaltigerem Material nachdenken. Alu, Cortenstahl, Kunstoff usw. 

Gruß Wuzzel


----------



## Chrisinger (12. Juni 2014)

JO, ich glaube da bleibt dir nur auf Maß vom Schreinermeister. 

Da bist dann aber auch auf der sicheren Seite und hast Gewährleistung. 

LG Chris


----------



## Joachim (13. Juni 2014)

Moin,

also da gibts schon was von der Stange: http://www.schreier-holz.de/produkte/jalousiezaun.htm aber die Maße sind fix und die Beschläge gibts nicht einzeln - gestern dort bereits 
angefragt. 

@Wuzzel 
Naja - es war/ist für unsere Terasse gedacht. Da kommt Metall nicht wirklich gut. Altes Landhaus... alte Balken für die Terasse... 

Muss ich doch mal nen Schreiner vor Ort fragen...


----------



## Wuzzel (13. Juni 2014)

Hab ich mir schon fast gedacht, das das auf den Hof nicht passt in Alu. 
Mach doch mal ein Foto von der Ecke wo der Zaun hinsoll, vielleicht gibts ja noch Alternativen. 
Warum soll das unbedingt ein Jalousiezaun sein ? 
Für vorübergehenden Sichtschutz hilft vielleicht auch eine vertikal Markise !? 

Gruß 
Wuzzel


----------



## Joachim (13. Juni 2014)

Zaun... naja. Es war als "Brüstung" für die Terasse gedacht um bei Bolle Hitze mehr Luftzug zu haben und bei schlechterem Wetter wieder etwas dichter zu machen, das es nicht so zieht. Wir werden ja och nicht jünger... 

Ich such mal n Foto raus.


----------



## Wuzzel (13. Juni 2014)

Dann macht das doch einfach aus normalen Rhombusprofilen, für die luftige Version... und wenn ein Windchen weht zieht ihr davor eine Vertikaljalousie die es z.B. hier gibt oder hier oder bei vielen anderen. Alternativ hilft in Eurem  hohen Alter  natürlich auch ne Wolldecke über die Beine zu legen 

Gruß 
Wuzzel


----------



## Joachim (14. Juni 2014)

Foto...
 

Ich hab zwischenzeitlich dank deiner Tipps auch Windschutznetzrollos und PVC rollos etc. gefunden. Mal schauen was wir aus all dem machen - aber so bleiben wirds nicht.


----------

